# Two Polonaises?



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

I was questioning why, according to a CD that I have, Chopin's "Polonaise" is called "Military". In the process, I made quite a discovery. I have two CDs of Chopin music. There is a "Polonaise" on each and they are not the same pieces.


1. Polonaise No. 3, 'Military', Op. 40 No. 1

2. Polonaise No. 6 in A Flat major, Op 53

I am not sure what I am asking. Perhaps just for comments. I suppose Chopin could title two different compositions with the same name but is this usual?


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Polonaise is a kind of a Polish dance with characteristic rhythm that Chopin made use of. He actually wrote like sixteen of them. They are usually distinguished by keys and opus numbers. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you. When I finally found about the dance - which I'd read about ages ago and forgotten - everything fell into place. I appreciate your confirmation.


----------

